

Ask HN: http://apps.ycombinator.com/ - parenthesis

How come http://apps.ycombinator.com/ works (as news.yc) (but doesn't see that I'm logged in) ?
======
nickb
Because HN cookie's root url is news.ycombinator.com and not .ycombinator.com.

~~~
whatusername
Thanks PG!

~~~
dkd
hehe :D

